# NEW Caue Picture



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

lol.... I love it!!!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Your puppy is adorable.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Look at those feet! Do you know how big he is now?


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Oh - I remember that! I think you can find the video on youtube!!!!! That's HIM! Too cute!


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

I remember that episode! It was hilarious. We have a celebrity in our midst.


----------



## MelissaH (Jul 27, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> My new puppy is an evil puppy


 
ooohh, he is an evil little devil dog! What the heck is Coan doing to him anyway? It's like he's worshipping him at the altar of the Sacred Evil Puppy.


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

That's too cute. What's the story behind him being on the show?


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

he's a celebrity? LOL!! Too cool and VERY cute (and I don't mean Conan!)


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I just about fell out of the chair. That is a good one.


----------



## Hiltonrio (Jan 19, 2008)

The breeder works with the media, there was a Target photo advertising with a GR puppy, not Caue but his litter-brother, I was at the photo studio b/c the breeder and was Caue's time for his second shot. For Rob's family album I posted several pics of Oak's new brother on this thread

Here's some pics of Oak's new brother when very little, so Rob can keep 'on files'  

Taking a nap - 9 weeks old











Strolling at Chelsea piers (West side NYC by 42nd st) - 10 weeks old









Thinking "what the heck will do I do next?" : Manhattan home 11 weeks old










Thinking his collar was bubble gum at the dogs park NYC - 12 weeks old










Making a pose nearby the park - 12 weeks old, NYC (he was the attraction of the park, GRs puppies rock!)










A day in the Park - Central Park NYC - 13 weeks old










A walk in the Village NYC - 13 weeks old



















Posing again .. 15 weeks, New York City Boy


----------



## goldengirl71 (Jan 20, 2008)

I didn't know we had a celebrity pooch in our midst! I too would like to know the story about his appearance on Conan O'Brien. That picture is hillarious. Love the throne of evil by the way! Good luck with your new devil dog


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

OMG he is soooo cute!! Rob I am so excited for you!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Hiltonrio said:


> Here's some pics of Oak's new brother when very little, so Rob can keep 'on files'
> 
> 
> That is fantastic! I have already saved them to my picture files of Caue. Thank you so much for taking the time to do that. I will treasure them. He was such a cute puppy. Stunning in every picture.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

I found it!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2aWebLmxKvc&feature=related


----------



## Hiltonrio (Jan 19, 2008)

Your new add Rob.

I believe someone asked the background of Caue's on the show, just got off of the phone, that's because the breeder works with 3 Marketing agencies in Manhattan. Caue was the "Evil Puppy" twice, the last time on the eppisode aired on Friday 13 June 2007 (what a date!)


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Carraig said:


> I found it!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2aWebLmxKvc&feature=related


Thanks Betty. I hope he doesn't do that to me


----------



## Hiltonrio (Jan 19, 2008)

Carraig said:


> I found it!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2aWebLmxKvc&feature=related


That's probably Caue's older brother, the flick/epposide above is from 2006 isn't it? I don't know : 

Caue was in June 2007 :bowl:


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

We'll get him a set of Doggles


----------



## MySweetPhoebe (Jun 25, 2006)

He was one beautiful puppy!!! You're a lucky guy, Rob!!!


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

I"m not sure Hilton. It was the only one from the O'Brien show that I could find.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Allright!!!! We have a celebrity "in da house!" He is just adorable...


----------



## Hiltonrio (Jan 19, 2008)

Carraig said:


> I"m not sure Hilton. It was the only one from the O'Brien show that I could find.


Hi Carraig, nice of you to look it up, Caue is on the pic but not sure if on the flick, in any case is one of his brothers, after "The Evil Puppy" went on air in 2006 the breeder became "The happy breeder" according to her many of the new litters went to NBC employees :

Right after I got Caue she called me, there was someone crazy wanting to buy him, of course I said no, now it's up to Rob to keep the legacy of the "Evil Puppy"  -- Caue's is intact, I know the best is not to, but as a man I can conceive the idea :doh:


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Hiltonrio said:


> Hi Carraig, nice of you to look it up, Caue is on the pic but not sure if on the flick, in any case is one of his brothers, after "The Evil Puppy" went on air in 2006 the breeder became "The happy breeder" according to her many of the new litters went to NBC employees :
> 
> Right after I got Caue she called me, there was someone crazy wanting to buy him, of course I said no, now it's up to Rob to keep the legacy of the "Evil Puppy"  -- Caue's is intact, I know the best is not to, but as a man I can conceive the idea :doh:


I'll have to continue to search to see if I can find those clips online. I will do my best to get Caue to use his powers for good and not evil


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Ohhhh I found the whole thing!!!!

http://tubearoo.com/articles/49455/Evil_Puppy.html


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks Betty. That was too funny.


----------



## Hiltonrio (Jan 19, 2008)

LOL! That must have been him, poor little thing (did you see him scared looking around?) not even 2 months old.

Rob I was the first to select from the litter of 8, Caue did not bark, was the most friendly and also the biggest) the breeder told me to search youtube or else but I didn't care, raised Catholic Apostolic Roman I didn't like the idea of having an "Evil Puppy" (silly but true :uhoh I relaxed when who was with me said that "evil puppy" backwards is 'live puppy!" lol :


----------



## Mainely-Dogs (Jan 13, 2008)

Nothing like some applause to test a puppies nerves He is so cute sitting there. He's a "keeper" as we say here in Maine.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

That is really Caue on Conan!! That's crazy!! What a cutie!


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Any puppy that can sit through Orff and not piddle on his throne, is a keeper.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

too cute, what a fluffy little guy!


----------



## Hiltonrio (Jan 19, 2008)

Oakly's little brother last month, 7 months old


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Every picture makes me smile more and more. Caue is so handsome. I love that last picture of him. Having these pictures of his life with you really means a lot to me.


----------



## Hiltonrio (Jan 19, 2008)

Makes me happy, I'm dowloading from e-mail to Picasa then to post it here for you, slow connection but I guess I have one more, than you take the task to fill-up the album (with Oakly)


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Hiltonrio said:


> Makes me happy, I'm dowloading from e-mail to Picasa then to post it here for you, slow connection but I guess I have one more, than you take the task to fill-up the album (with Oakly)


That is just great. I'm saving each and every one.


----------



## Hiltonrio (Jan 19, 2008)

Handsome little boy huh? Rob, this was taken just for you, Caue yesterday. The story now is with you, Caue and I can't stop to appreciate your love and care. Best - Hilton.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Rob,
He is just such a cutie and gets better looking as he gets bigger. It is going to be so cool watching him play with Oakly on the island.


----------



## MelissaH (Jul 27, 2007)

I just can't get over how wonderfully this whole situation turned out. Caue is such a beautiful boy. The pics of him and big-bro-Oak are going to be so amazing!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

He is gorgeous Rob I understand completely why you jumped in to take him. WHat a life he is going to have.


----------



## jm2319 (Dec 14, 2007)

Caue is 100% absolutely adorable! Those puppy pictures...wow! What a cutie!


----------



## Hiltonrio (Jan 19, 2008)

One really nice thing about this adoption, I believe, is that Rob decided to adopt Caue without seeing him recently, or even asking for Caue's pedigree, I know all Goldens are gorgeous but he only had pics of Caue when he was a little puppy, and he is now 8 months old. (I.e Rob didn't know Caue was a broadway-gogo-boy and an evil puppy ..hehehe  )

I didn't have Caue's latest pics last week, and that tells me a lot about one's intention and the true love involved 

Sometimes I think it couldn't have been as perfect, now I pray the transport will be alright, well .. I'm sure it will be (and fun). 

As far as Caue and Oakly getting along it won't an issue; these guys will have a blast together, Caue is very playful (the same I guess for Oakly) and tender with other dogs as well as with humans, and all he wants is a real dad to take a shower with!! 

-- (Bob, don't say I haven't warned you - this dog is a water maniac, so close your bathroom door when taking a shower!!) 

Hilton
Sao Paulo, Brazil :wave:
Soon to be Caue's uncle II


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Hiltonrio said:


> One really nice thing about this adoption, I believe, is that Rob decided to adopt Caue without seeing him recently, or even asking for Caue's pedigree, I know all Goldens are gorgeous but he only had pics of Caue when he was a little puppy, and he is now 8 months old. (I.e Rob didn't know Caue was a broadway-gogo-boy and an evil puppy ..hehehe  )
> 
> I didn't have Caue's latest pics last week, and that tells me a lot about one's intention and the true love involved
> 
> ...


I feel more sure everyday this whole thing was meant to be. Caue and Oakly sound so much alike in activity level and attitude. I may have to start eating more so I'll have a big enough lap to fit them both on. : I'll try to remember to close the shower door. Oakly has lots of favorite lakes, ponds, streams, rivers and of course the ocean that he'll be glad to share with Caue. Caue will have a blast going for boat rides to the island and swimming and just running on the beach.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Rob, congratulations on your new pup. Hope the transport goes smoothly, and Caue is a great car traveler. Hilton, what a selfless thing you are doing, giving your beloved pup the life you know he needs....and he'll have quite the life judging by Oakly's activities


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I cannot wait to see pics of Caue and Oakly together!!


----------



## Misslane&lois (Nov 18, 2007)

I love it hehehehe!!! your new puppy is a showdog hehehee


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Wow- how fantastic- Oakly will have a little brother and will share his stick! 2 dogs are awesome- wouldnt have it any other way.You will love it. Congratulations Rob


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I was just thinking as goodlooking as both of Rob's boys are, is there any chance for us in the calender pictures. LOL I would love to have a calende just with their pictures.


----------

